# Gaggia Classic Group Gasket



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I have searched high and low for some help on fitting a new group gasket.

I removed the old one, slicing my finger in the process, but could not get the gasket to fit. I ended up with it depressed fully all the way around apart from a small section, say between 6 and 7 o'clock, still poking up. In the end my efforts lead me to knackering the new gasket. I have ordered a new one but before I fit it can anyone offer anyone?

Please help as I am getting bored of drinking tea.

FYI this was the gasket I brought. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121013039529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 I assume this was the correct one.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you fit it with the rounded edge facing upwards? Also important to make sure it's nice and clean up there before you refit.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, if you got one with bevelled edge they are generally for commercial machines. i sell the correct domestic ones

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-GROUP-FILTER-SEAL-FOR-LARGER-MANUAL-MACHINES-/181008450711?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a24f1c497


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Curiuos: I've fitted a commercial Gaggia group seal into a Classic without any problem.....


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine just slid on last time I did it no problem. Think you must have the wrong size there mate.


----------



## JohnC (Nov 20, 2012)

try this video on youtube

Gaggia Classic: How to replace the group gasket

by wholelattelove

hope it helps

cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its a funny old thing these group gaskets, seems to be a lot of variations on size within a model or range. My gaggia carezza should take a classic seal, but the one supplied was a little too small, meaning my portafilter would turn all the way round to about 4 o clock before locking in. i was sent the commercial seal, which ended up being slightly too large, and the portafilter would only just engage.

In the end it took a classic domestic seal, and a small 0.5mm shim to make it sit perfectly. Now my PF holds solid at 6 o clock.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Had to fit a Rancilio seal into a new La Scala machine last year- the factory supplied seal for the La Scala kept falling out (as did all my other E61 seals) !

Reckon the groove for the seal in the group head had been over-machine

C'est la vie....


----------

